# Sleeping In The Car Around Winter Park?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I mean as long as it doesn't say 'No Overnight Parking' you should be fine right? All the resorts out here specify if it's okay or not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, a ton of national forest land around there, but definitely look out for the no overnight parking signs. They will tow your ass or plow you in and not give a fuck.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Winter Park's website says that there is no overnight in their parking lots but I'm not sure if that also applies to the dirt road leading to the Mary Jane parking lots. I did a quick search about this on the internet a while ago and I remember reading, somewhere, that overnight parking isn't a big deal unless it snows and they have to plow the lots. Also, I don't recall seeing any "no overnight parking" signs on Berthoud pass but I don't know what the policy is if it's snowing and they have to plow the road. Last thing I want is to wake up in the morning and find that my car is plowed in.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah. I parked at Whistler a decade ago and the snow plough blocked us in. Just stay at Walmart and eat McRonchies for breaky.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sleepin' at the top of the pass would be brutal. Coming from Denver, there is some serious elevation difference. Not saying it can't be done, just hard to sleep soundly. Lower on the pass, it's louder, as your closer to the road. There's a hostel in Fraser....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Been car danchi for 24 days now in hokkaido. -21c this morn lol, I have down jacket, pants and booties and a -10c sleeping bag and im warm as toast


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It does apply to the dirt road going to the Jane.

You could park a car and sleep in it at several locations on the pass. Top of the pass you might get hassled. You should be fine at the Current Creek, 2nd Creek, and 1st Creek parking lots. There is also the Peter Rabbit Cabin in Current Creek. About a 10 minute hike up the creek drainage and the 1st Creek Cabin maybe 15 minutes to get to. Both are free to use. 

Sleeping in the car, just bring a bag and a lot of blankets. Make sure to turn the car off before you go to sleep.


----------

